# no fire



## catfishrun (Aug 25, 2017)

Rewiring an f40 can anyone tell me what needs to be hooked up to the voltage regulator any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Connect Wire F of your regulator to the Generator’s field wire, connect A is to the generator’s armature and attach BATT to the positive terminal of the battery. Follow the instructions in the new regulator box on polarizing the generator after installation.

If you do not have the polarization instructions, watch this:


----------

